# Help! TUG ate my exchange listing!



## bobpark56 (Mar 1, 2016)

The TUG swap page just wiped out the exchange listing I was posting. For some reason, it would not recognize Westin St. John or Westin Saint John as a recognized resort. And when I tried to edit again, everything disappeared.

The page did ask me to select a resort from the drop-down menu, but there was no such menu that I could see.

What am I doing wrong? (First time exchanger)


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 1, 2016)

If you log in to the classified ads, you should see a column on the left side of the page beginning with "My Newsletter "...   Click on "My Classifieds".  This is where you will see if your ad has been saved.  If it isn't there, you may need to begin again.  Hope this helps!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2016)

I just tried it and it recognized Westin St. John.

Here are the steps for an exchange Ad:

Log into Marketplace
Place new classified Ad
Post new Ad
Agree to terms
Type of Listing:  For Exchange
Add resort or area you want to exchange for
Choose:  Weeks at a specific resort
Resort Name:  Westin St. John
Complete all info
Click SAVE

**It takes 24 hours for Ads to post.*


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 1, 2016)

Happy to help!

You must type in a part of the resort name that matches exactly, thus we suggest using a single word contained in the resort name to populate the drop down box.

For instance, if you are trying to post an ad for a Disney timeshare, just typing in the word "Disney" would populate the drop down box with all Disney resorts.

Here is a link to a video that walks TUG members thru posting an ad:

http://youtu.be/_rbASsKUV8Q


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Been there, done that*



DeniseM said:


> I just tried it and it recognized Westin St. John.
> 
> Here are the steps for an exchange Ad:
> 
> ...



Well, it's not quite 24 hours yet, but I don't think that's the issue. I probably need to be more forgiving of a cranky web page and try again. Hope it works.

  --bp


----------

